# [SOLVED] 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

I have an Intel S975XBX2 motherboard, it was running OCZ Platinum Edition 4x1GB DDR2 PC2 6400 RAM (4-4-4-15) at 800MHz until 2 weeks back, then I replaced this RAM with OCZ ATi Edition 4x1GB (4-4-4-15) to run with 2 ATi Radeon HD4850 cards, after I installed OCZ ATi Edition, the RAM works at 533MHz, checked the system FSB and it was running at 1066MHz as I have Intel Xeon X3220 2.40GHz Quad Core processor but memory bus speed is 533MHz.

Can anyone suggest why its running at slower speed, though my motherboard supports 800MHz RAM and it was running OCZ Platinum Edition at rated speed of 800MHz.
Can anyone suggest how to make OCZ ATi Edition RAM run at 800MHz bus speed?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Have you tried manually setting the speed in the Bios?
Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage issues (a 2X2GB pair would have been a better choice) but i doubt if that is your problem.
Where are you getting the 533MHz readings?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

What does CPUz give as the Dram Frequency on the memory tab and what are the sticks rated for(Check all the slots) on the SPD tab?
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

I get 533MHz in BIOS and in CPU-Z it shows 266MHz, which means its running in dual channel mode, I did not make any changes to BIOS, its configured to run in automatic mode in BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

CPU-Z is showing the same as the Bios so I would say you would have to step it up in the Bios.
Could you post the CPU-Z image of the CPU and the RAM?


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Yes I will, but this will take few hours as right now I'm in my office, upload the images when I get back home.


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Here are the screen shots of CPU-Z ...


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

More screen shots ...


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Remaining screen shots ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Try removing two of the sticks.


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

I just wish to know, if its related in anyway to ATi graphics cards, as right now I have a nVidia card installed, I have 2 Radeon HD4850 but I have not installed them till yet.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Not it will not be related to the graphics cards.


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

I tried 2 sticks each on different slots (channel A & B), but it did not work out, I manually selected 800MHz in the BIOS, only then it shows memory running at 800MHz (with CPU-Z as 400MHz, FSBRAM = 2:3)


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Return the ram for a matched pair of 2 gig sticks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*



yours_majesty said:


> I tried 2 sticks each on different slots (channel A & B), but it did not work out, I manually selected 800MHz in the BIOS, only then it shows memory running at 800MHz (with CPU-Z as 400MHz, FSBRAM = 2:3)


That's what it should be running at.


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*



speedster123 said:


> Return the ram for a matched pair of 2 gig sticks.


Does it mean... its not a matched pair?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

I believe Team Mate speedster123 meant to use a matched pair 2 X 2GB instead of the 4 X 1 GB sticks. Filling all of the RAM slots on a mobo can cause voltage issues. 
You manually selected 800MHz in the BIOS and the RAM shows a running at 800MHz. Wasn't that the goal?


----------



## yours_majesty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Yes, true, but earlier RAM was running at 800MHz in automatic mode in BIOS and it was 4 sticks of OCZ Platinum Edition.
What made me worried was, why this pair could not run at maximum rated speed in automatic mode when all the specs were almost same (the amount & the timings of the memory).

Anyway, thanks all of you for your great support.

MODS, please close the thread as the aim of this thread has been achieved.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: 800MHz RAM runs at 533MHz*

Go up to the top, select "Thread Tools", "Thread solved"


----------

